# 176 Visa timeline



## Julia Macaskill

Morning all,

I have been fortunate enough to qualify for a 176 visa, and on the 4th February 2010 I submitted all the docs for the DIAC process.

Then came the announcement of all the changes.

Has anyone any idea of the timeline involved now in the processing of the DIAC application for a 176 visa.


----------



## Wanderer

Julia Macaskill said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to qualify for a 176 visa, and on the 4th February 2010 I submitted all the docs for the DIAC process.
> 
> Then came the announcement of all the changes.
> 
> Has anyone any idea of the timeline involved now in the processing of the DIAC application for a 176 visa.


Depends Julia on whether your occupation is on the Critical Skills List.
If you have a look in the Visas & Immigration section, a sticky thread up near top has the link with recent and past changes and CSL you'll find on the link re 23/9 FAQ.
If you're on CSL, and I take it you already have your state sponsorship, you could get a CO in say 6-12 months.
If you're not on the CSL, it could be a few years, an indefinite number because of priorities and numbers capping, thus you may want to see if your occupation is going to be on a State Migration Plan, they possibly announced in a few months.


----------



## Julia Macaskill

Wanderer said:


> Depends Julia on whether your occupation is on the Critical Skills List.
> If you have a look in the Visas & Immigration section, a sticky thread up near top has the link with recent and past changes and CSL you'll find on the link re 23/9 FAQ.
> If you're on CSL, and I take it you already have your state sponsorship, you could get a CO in say 6-12 months.
> If you're not on the CSL, it could be a few years, an indefinite number because of priorities and numbers capping, thus you may want to see if your occupation is going to be on a State Migration Plan, they possibly announced in a few months.


Hi,
My occupation is not on the CSL, but is on the State Skilled list and I have the state sponsorship, I had to submit my DIAC docs which was done just prior to the changes. So if I understand you correctly this may be a few years?


----------



## Wanderer

Julia Macaskill said:


> Hi,
> My occupation is not on the CSL, but is on the State Skilled list and I have the state sponsorship, I had to submit my DIAC docs which was done just prior to the changes. So if I understand you correctly this may be a few years?


That could be about it.
Keep an eye out for when State Migration Plans are announced and that could get you a higher priority.


----------



## nnayram2017

Hi Julia! Have you received any news about your visa application? I am planning to apply for the same visa and I wanted to know how yours went. Thanks!


----------



## Hawks

*309 subclass off shore de facto visa*

Im an Australian Citizen Iived most of my life in Perth my BF is Welsh we met while I was on holiday in Wales. My BF came to Perth for 3 months then I moved back to Wales with him so we could be together.

04/01/2011 Medical Done
05/01/2011 Application recieved in London by Special Delivery
05/01/2011 Recieved email to confirm Police Clearance being processed


----------



## nnayram2017

Hi I have lodged my application last 7 April 2011 for a visa subclass 176 and I think that I have given 2 incorrect answers. I hope this doesn't affect the processing time of my visa if I send them the notifications for incorrect answers. What do you think? I have not been assigned a case officer yet and I think it's better that I notify them about my incorrect answers. Anyway, for my question/s, there are questions in the application about "other names" applicants, dependents or family members have been known by/used before. Does this include the maiden name that my mom used when she was unmarried? Also in the form about personal particulars , it is already asking for my intended arrival in Australia and the flight details? Why would i book a flight if i dont have my visa yet? How should I answer these questions?


----------



## y11

Julia Macaskill said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to qualify for a 176 visa, and on the 4th February 2010 I submitted all the docs for the DIAC process.
> 
> Then came the announcement of all the changes.
> 
> Has anyone any idea of the timeline involved now in the processing of the DIAC application for a 176 visa.


Hi,
Excuse me,
I wondering how do i post questions on this forum.


----------



## Jose Marc

y11 said:


> Hi,
> Excuse me,
> I wondering how do i post questions on this forum.


just do what you just did and type in your question.

i hope this helps.

respectfully yours,

MARC


----------



## shube2

*hello am fred*

hello am fred from south africa. if i travel to australia on visit can i work over there?, and can i change my visit visa to working visa?.and can my visa date extent for me please?hope to hear from u soon thank u very much good bye...


----------



## nnayram2017

Is the medical the last stage of visa processing? I submitted my 176 application 7th of April 2011. Got an email last 16th of May from my case officer requesting my penal clearance certificate and medical exam to be submitted within 28 days upon receipt of the email. I hear people say that if you were asked of the medical it means that you're at the final stage and decision will be made soon. Or others say if you're requested of the medical that means you're most likely to be granted the visa. But then again, too many changes have been made with visa processing. Do you think the application is positive or it's just part of the change in processing that they asked for the medical right away after a case officer has been assigned to my application? By the way I have sent an online application. Thanks!

nnayram2017


----------



## mmanjrekar

*Visa granted?*

hey how long it took for visa grant? and can you help me with understanding the process for 176 type visa and how you went about doing that?


----------



## Bull

Julia Macaskill said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to qualify for a 176 visa, and on the 4th February 2010 I submitted all the docs for the DIAC process.
> 
> Then came the announcement of all the changes.
> 
> Has anyone any idea of the timeline involved now in the processing of the DIAC application for a 176 visa.


Hi Julia,

Any updates on your visa... I've also applied on the subclass on May 2010!!!


----------



## Bull

nnayram2017 said:


> Hi Julia! Have you received any news about your visa application? I am planning to apply for the same visa and I wanted to know how yours went. Thanks!


Hi, 176 applications face a long uncertainty and DIAC doesn't seem to process any applications as of now.... Do not apply, until u find ur job on the Critical Skilled Labour list.... Cheers


----------



## Bull

Julia Macaskill said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to qualify for a 176 visa, and on the 4th February 2010 I submitted all the docs for the DIAC process.
> 
> Then came the announcement of all the changes.
> 
> Has anyone any idea of the timeline involved now in the processing of the DIAC application for a 176 visa.


Hi Julia, any progress on your application??


----------



## Dilup

Bull said:


> Hi Julia, any progress on your application??


Hi, I am planning to apply for a PR migration visa to Australia, can any one pls help. I have completed my CA course from Indian board.


----------



## Dilup

Dilup said:


> Hi, I am planning to apply for a PR migration visa to Australia, can any one pls help. I have completed my CA course from Indian board.


Thanks Mark. But honestly, I am completely unknown what visa do I need to apply. As I see many subclass categories which made me lost completely even after a long research on this... Would really appreciate if any help .... Thanks..


----------

